# Best mobile option for the forum...



## soonersfan4512 (Jan 21, 2019)

Just curious if everyone is using a mobile browser (safari, chrome) to view the threads in this forum, or an app such as Tapatalk?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I use chrome. Safari sometimes doesnt like the postimage plugin. Tapatalk is not supported and here is why.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Chrome


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

I just use the default Samsung/Android browser. 
Forum is set up really well for it.

By far the best layout of any forum I frequent


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I use Brave for iOS.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

craigdt said:


> I just use the default Samsung/Android browser.
> Forum is set up really well for it.
> 
> By far the best layout of any forum I frequent


I gotta agree with this.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

MarkAguglia said:


> craigdt said:
> 
> 
> > I just use the default Samsung/Android browser.
> ...


Ditto! I used to use Chrome on my Android devices, but I switched to the Samsung browser maybe a year ago. Both display equally well.


----------

